# ?
,       10.7,        003.
       .
      -2, -3        , . -29?

----------

"..... ,        : 

1)    ( ); 

2)  -   ; 

3)      (          ,     ,      ,    );       

4)  -   (          ).   -2

-29    ,

----------


## Svetishe

-2          : ,   , (    ).     .

----------

,       ,          ?

----------

,  -  ,    ,    ?

----------

> ,       ,          ?

----------


## Yanushka

!      ,   ,   .            ,        , .. -   ,     ? !

----------

,    ,

----------


## Sergio79

> ,       10.7,        003.
>        .


     - ,    ))

----------


## Svetishe

-

156.       ",   ".
  -  ,       (),                  () ,      .
      , ,   ,        ( ,  ).
157. ,        (,  ,  )  ,       ,         (  ).

----------


## Sergio79

,  (    28  2001 . N 119) -  !!!

----------

....         1)         2)     (1.  2.   3. .  4.  5.  6. )
       . 2      .  2     .    . 3

----------

,          ?

----------


## Svetishe

-15

----------

?

----------


## Svetishe

-15

----------

1.-15  2 . -   ?
2.      2?
3.         2,3, ?

----------


## Svetishe

1. 
2. ,   ,         -3    
3.        ,

----------

- ,    2        ,  .    ?    , .. ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,   .

----------


## cleose

,   ,         ,      -15     ? -15         .. ?

----------


## Svetishe

-15,          ,  .             -15.

----------

.         ,        (),   .          .

----------


## Svetishe

?    ?

----------

.  ,         .           .      .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   ,      ?

----------

.:     ,  ,    , ..        .       ,

----------



----------


## Svetishe

,        ?           ?

----------

,    ,  .   ,             .       .        .

60,4           76,2 

76,2                  51

???

----------


## Svetishe

003 100  -     ,   ,      
91/2  76 100 -   ,   
76  60 100 -

----------


## Nice

-15    ,         . 
 -  .doc

----------


## DashaS

,  !
  ,    ,   ...
 .   ()     .    -,  -15.
 ,   .     ,       -.  -15  !    ,    ()         -15.

  ?  -15          ?           ()?

, !!!!   !!!!

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  -15 .     ?  - ,       .

----------

> ,   ,  -15 .     ?  - ,       .


 -  !
     , -15  ,       (,   -15)  "   ,   -15   !   ,   ".      ,        - ,  .
 ,   ,  -15     ,       ?
     ?

----------


## DashaS

.
,   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,    ?       ?     ,     ,    -15,         .         ?

----------


## DashaS

-,   ,    -   ,    -.    -  ,   . ,     -15,    (((
  ""   .      ,     .    -   -.  ,      -15,     .
     , ,    ( -15)  -   .
  -15  ?
-     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,          ,  -15          .      ,   .

----------


## DashaS

!
   .

----------

?        ?

----------


## .

! ,        .            . -.  ,     ,           .       ,      "   ". -,   ... :   -       (    -    ,     )         ,   ?  ,      ...

----------


## Svetishe

,          .    ,     .   ,  .

----------


## .

,      .       -      ...         ,           1,5     :Frown:         ,      .         ,   " " :Wow:       ,          :Frown:     -   !

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   " "


!     ,           .

----------

> -15,          ,  .             -15.


      .  ,   20 ..   -15 ?

----------

, ,           "".     .

----------

100                 .        ??

----------


## Svetishe

,             -

----------

17.03.2011  03-07-10/05

----------

, ,          ?      10.9 .
 !  :Smilie:

----------

10.7  10.9

----------

:   .        .    , ..    ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## 03

" "  . " "  ...         .   ?

----------


## Server56

10 60
19 60
68 19

10-7 10-8
     (   -)
20 60
19 60
68 19
     -
20 10-7

----------


## Marina1982

,   .  18          : .    .. 003.01  .        -.     003.02 003.01     .      ,       .    -     . 
    ,    . 
 -     !!!

----------

!   .      .       ,      (   ). : 
1       (   )     
2           .       . 
3     ..            . 
4           ,   .. ,       .
5    ..        .  
    ?     -15.   ,     ?          -15  ,           ?

----------

, !  ,   ?        ,       11 (     )  .

----------

15 ,   11

----------


## Sveta67

.     :          .            -29     -2?

----------


## Server56

-29    .
 :
1.     /;
2. -2      (  );
3.  /   ;
4.     ,      (  -  -29).

----------

! ,              (-15). 
 :
1.     (    ).
2.

----------


## Server56

:     ,   ?
-     -  -  ,      .

----------

.       .     .            .  -       ,     ,     .    ,     .   5 .                   . .     ,   .       , .                 .

----------


## Server56

.         ,       ,    .       .         .

----------

,       ?

----------


## Server56

,  .

----------

!

----------


## latina1

, !  ,       ! :Gentelmen:  :Girl In Love:  
  )))   ,            - ?   ,         .      ,      ,     .       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## latina1



----------


## latina1

.    .   2 .  ()    (    +),  ()   (   :, ). 
       .   ,  .. .   ,               ( ).
       (  ,  ,   )           ? ..          ,  ,    -29 ,     -       . 
    ?)))))))))))))))

----------


## Server56

,       ,   : ,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   



> 


   ?    ,    ....

----------


## latina1

> ,       ,


   !

----------


## latina1

> ?    ,    ....


.      !  . .   ?

----------


## Na

!!!!   ,    ,     .       ,        .           .               .             ?

----------


## Svetishe

,         , ,     ,  ,     .      .

----------


## Na

, ,      ?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    ,      .   ,  ,   ,   -   ,    .

----------


## Na

))

----------

-15,            .   ,      ,        : "      ,      ,          -   5         . 1 . 1 . 146, . 3 . 168  ".   ?.

----------


## Server56

> ,


   2 :
1.       .
2.         ,   .    


> ,          -

----------

> 2 :
> 1.       .
> 2.         ,   .


  -   . ??    :   ,   ,    15,      2   3            ,         10  20       . ,       ?    ,   ,     ,     ,              ...

----------

,  ,      ,    ,        , ..       ,    .

----------


## Server56

> ...


    ?
      ,    ?
    ,   .

----------

> ?
>       ,    ?
>     ,   .


  ,        ,             ,        .         .   ,      ,

----------

..,     -  ???

----------


## Server56

> ,        .


?     .      ,   .
   ,      ,        .

----------

> ?     .      ,   .
>    ,      ,        .


, ))

----------

